# You know it had to happen



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm gonna dive right in, I wanna hear military/alien/Sasquatch/whatever else you've seen/heard stories. I know they are there. Heck, ill even share one. Me and a couple buddies were driving west on the US 40 about 12 miles east of the Nevada border, and at 4:26 in the morning we see a flash of light zoom over our heads about 20' in front of us, and about 10-15' higher than us, and we get dust clouded for like 10 seconds (causing us to slow WAY down) We didn't hear anything, see it again, and it was not a windy day. We took a bathroom break 10 minutes before, and it was perfectly still. Dugway testing? i don't know, and i'd love to hear more stories.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've seen cruise missiles out on the west desert traveling north to the bombing range. I've also been out on the Mormon Trail and had F16's come over so low they were kicking up dust. Cool stuff.

Was out west shooting my muzzleloader a couple weeks ago and a blackhawk helicopter came and landed next to me, apparently practicing landings and takeoffs. Pretty cool.

Unless someone's call sign is Sasquatch, I dont think any of those encounters were of him

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was it really US 40 crossing from Nevada into Utah?

That section of US 40 hasn't existed in 60 or 70 plus years ever since I-80 went in.

But nothing would surprise me out in the West Desert where it is a major military testing and gunnery range.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They all exist! UFO, Big Foot, Skin Walkers and whatever else you think about when your tripping on some mushrooms you found in the Uinta's.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is second hand. A gentleman, passed away now, ran a trading post a mile away from the Navajo rez. He was deer hunting one year up on the Chuska mountains (on the rez) and got dark on him before he made it back to his truck, this was back before we had fancy lightweight LED headlamps.

Came across and old Navajo dwelling, you know them as Hogans, and decided to camp there and built a fire. He said he didn't sleep that night and saw things that don't belong in our natural world.

This gentleman didn't exaggerate, lie, or make stuff up...


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not aliens or Squatch but fun anyway.
In the mid 80’s I was rabbit hunting out West of the Intermountain Power Project maybe 20 miles or so with my dad and brother. We turned South off the highway into some low hills. As we were walking along, shadows quickly moved over and passed us. We looked up to see F-16’s chasing each other at really low altitude. We only heard them after they had gone by. They came back and forth and were keeping the same distance above the ground so going up over hills and down the other side. They were low enough that as they turned we could see the pilot’s helmets and saw them looking at us. It was one of the coolest things I’ve ever seen.
That same place a couple of years later my brother and I were again hunting rabbits and exploring around. There was an old mining site up a short canyon. We went all through there looking for rabbits and shooting stuff. (It was all old and rotted and falling part. We weren’t vandalizing) There are a few open pits or mine shafts there. We were throwing rocks down the holes and listening and doing what teenagers do. We got back in the truck and headed out of that little canyon and back out to the flats to hunt more rabbits. As we got out of the truck we both heard a rumble and turned to look back toward the canyon. There was a huge plume of dirt and dust rising out of that canyon. Really big, maybe a couple of hundred feet tall. We got in the truck and got the heck out of there. I have been back in recent years and the buildings that were falling apart and falling in holes are now just wood laying everywhere. I have no idea what might have happened that day other than maybe we somehow disturbed a large amount of mining supplies that exploded. I don’t know why the delay though. I do know it was a huge explosion. 
There is still a large open pit right there though. 10 or 15 feet across and straight down. It has a simple little wire fence around it. I always thought maybe it was where Josh Powell had put his wife. I even reported that hole to police back when the Powell thing was active. I don’t think they ever looked there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the blackhawk from the other day. At first it looked like they were going to swing wider and dust me out, then I saw one guy wave in a window and they pilot cut it a bit tighter. They were all waving when they went past although you cant make it out. It landed about 100 yards away






-DallanC


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Back in 07' flying over the arctic on our way back to the west coast, we had an interesting encounter. We were tracking something, started to get pretty close (no visual) then it was gone. About 5 seconds later it was behind us, then gone. Could've been instrument bugs, could've been Russian. Either way it was fun. 

Bigfoot, the easter bunny, lake monsters, Santa...and other such fairy tale figures that offer gifts, loves, or tranquility are all figures of your imagination. Alternate or alien life forms, and them visiting or being among us on Earth, is probable.



> whatever else you think about when your tripping on some mushrooms you found in the Uinta's


I certainly don't waste good shrooms thinking about bigfoot...ejnoy the talking trees yes, but certainly not bigfoot.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Critter said:


> Was it really US 40 crossing from Nevada into Utah?
> 
> That section of US 40 hasn't existed in 60 or 70 plus years ever since I-80 went in.
> 
> ...


oh wait cuss that's the US 50 going into Nevada, sorry bout that


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

SaltyWalty said:


> oh wait cuss that's the US 50 going into Nevada, sorry bout that


That means that you are closer to Area 51, where even more weird stuff happens

My dad owned part of a silver mine down that way and the stories that he could tell about what happened just after WWII and the 50's.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

In the early 80's I had a friend from Lincoln County Nevada that was telling me about a black jet that looked like a bat flying around, he had watched the F-117 Nighthawk flying for 2 years before it was made public.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I was working at a mountain top communications site in Southern Nevada years ago and heard a strange sound, I stepped out of the building just in time to look down on top of an F-18 making a low level flight through the pass, the pilot looked up at me as I was looking at him, he was close enough to hit with a rock. Come to find out the strange noise was the jet pushing the air in front of it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats cool bowgy. You might enjoy the Mach Loop youtube channel. Same thing, a mountain top were photographers hang out on with various military jets screaming past putting on a show.






-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool video, it did look a lot like the still shot at 1:01 time frame in the video, the pilot had his clear shield on his helmet and I could see his face. It was pretty cool and I have seen them a lot in the mountains in southern Utah and Nevada but that was the closest I have been to one in flight.


----------

